

Non-programmer wants to build functioning prototype - tjculbertson

I want to learn one language that will enable me to patch together a functioning crowdsourced platform that works sort of like Airbnb.  I know Dev Bootcamp focuses on Ruby, but can that do what I need or should I learn PHP, Python, or something else? Suggestions on best books/tutorials, etc. please. edw519 likes the Rhino book on Java Script by Flanagan. Thank you.
======
flash_x
If you'r a non-programmer, I'd suggest WordPress. There's a ton you can do w/
it [ <http://tommcfarlin.com/web-applications-with-wordpress/> is a great read
].

~~~
tjculbertson
Thanks Flash. Interesting...didn't know you could do that in WP. I will have
to research this more. So do you like WP better than Bootstrap for a mission
specific tool? Also, I would like to have at least one language that I can
learn as a long term foundation that I can build on. Appreciate the feedback,
TJ

